# Peanut Butter or Nutella?



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Nutella


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

nutella ofc


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Nutella is overrated.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Peanut butter, of course. Nutella is like molten plastic that happens to taste vaguely like chocolate. Peanut butter, if properly manufactured, sustains the perfect balance between soft and incentive. However, I have noticed that in every country that is not the Netherlands exclusively produces peanut butter that is like nutella, except containing 70 percents of salt. So yeah, I pity you all...


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Nutella all the way


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Neither of these fit into my diet right now. 
My preference is for crunchy peanut butter, do they make crunchy nutella yet?
Is it usually called crunchy or chunky? Idk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

So where did the Nutella worship come from?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Neither. I'm allergic to both. :sigh


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Nutella is so-so. 

Peanut butter is godly. PEANUT BUTTER ALL THE WAY.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I think I will go a bit of P in the B.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Nutella. No freaking contest baby.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Peanut butter sucks. 

Nutella is the best thing ever.


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

Nutella.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Nutella is soo good. Peanut butter is more healthy though so I choose that instead... :/


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

It's a close contest between crunchy peanut butter and Nutella for me but all I can currently think about is a load of Nutella smothered over toast so I guess I have to vote for Nutella. 

There is a brand of peanut butter I had once though (think it's called Whole Earth) and that stuff I could pretty much eat straight from the jar it was so good.


----------



## LO6 (Nov 13, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Nutella is overrated.


Seriously, I see all this hype about Nutella, I don't get it. I mean, it's not bad, but it's not all that.

Plus, the first ingredient in sugar, that can't be good for you. :no


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mix them together.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I like both, but there is SO MUCH refined sugar in nutella. It pulls the modern, easy trick of tasting nice just by the virtue of having a ton of sugar in it (yeah, i went there), whereas you can get PB where the only ingredient is peanuts, and it tastes amazing. Love it love it love it. I just don't often buy it because (apart from being pricey), I eat a jar in a couple of days.


Now I really really want some.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nothing beats all natural crunchy peanut butter in taste, texture and health.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nutella!! Peanut butter is pretty good too, it was a hard decision.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Barette said:


> Nutella is so-so.
> 
> Peanut butter is godly. PEANUT BUTTER ALL THE WAY.


And healthier too. Have my like.


----------



## MikeyManly (Nov 26, 2013)

Almond butter.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nutella.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Primary ingredient in Nutella is sugar. Peanut butter is healthier.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Nutella is overrated.


Thank you!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

neither. i do not even think we have peanut butter here. nutella is just too sweet.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Both of them are really overrated. However, at least I can eat something with Nutella and peanut butter just tastes horrible.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

I hate nutella so peanut butter


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

MikeyManly said:


> Almond butter.


Almond butter is amazing


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sad vlad said:


> i do not even think we have peanut butter here.


You poor people


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Never eaten either.


----------



## Morgenstern (Nov 4, 2013)

Nutella. Peanut butter is too sickly for my taste, I get nauseous after a single Reese's Cup.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think there that similar, but peanut butter has to win!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Death to all that hate nutella 

























*
This is a declaration of war to those that support peanut butter and hate nutella, the empire of norway's armies will be here to greet you shortly.*


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Peanut butter. I would be emaciated if it weren't for p.b.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Peanut butter, of course. Nutella is like molten plastic that happens to taste vaguely like chocolate. Peanut butter, if properly manufactured, sustains the perfect balance between soft and incentive. However, I have noticed that in every country that is not the Netherlands exclusively produces peanut butter that is like nutella, except containing 70 percents of salt. So yeah, I pity you all...


I was going to let you rule britannia, well no more.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

PEACE


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I think the major reason that people like Nutella is that it is very sweet and tastes like chocolate. The regular hazelnut spread is quite nasty to say the least. I still don't understand all the Nutella hype. 

Peanut butter has always been a staple of mine. I can eat it with anything.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

NeuromorPhish said:


> PEACE


Peace died when nutella was betrayed


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

wheres the option for mixing them together, tastes so damn good.

otherwise its peanutbutter, simply for the macros it has vs nutella.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Nutella is a good excuse to eat more chocolate.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Peace died when nutella was betrayed


Pooh bear sad </3








And where's the honey-option?


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Promite


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Peanut MF'n Butter. In Europe I paid 6€ for a tiny *** container of peanut butter that sat next to the 1,90€ Nutella. Worth it.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I had to make this decision at the store today, because I'm low on both. Nutella was closer to where I was standing at the shelves.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

My tastebuds are slowing loving pb more and more. I notice americans on here love their pb and I think ive been sublimally making pb sandwiches 
And it's nice ehee
there was none left this morning


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

One thing I noticed when I was in the USA was how popular peanut butter is. Walking through the supermarket was an eye opening experience into the nation's diet.

There seemed to be a peanut butter version of everything: peanut butter flavoured chips, peanut butter flavoured chocolates, peanut butter flavoured drinks, peanut butter flavoured chewing gum, peanut butter flavoured condoms...

You name it, there seed to be a peanut butter version available.

That and cinnamon.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I love PB in general, but really, one must try to find the natural 100% stuff. A while ago I bought a 1kg tub of it..... huge mistake- I thought I could make it last, but I couldn't.


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

peanut butter, but never the smooth variety. Also, the natural stuff tastes less salty and much nicer.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Nutella! Yum. :heart



diamondheart89 said:


> Mix them together.














TicklemeRingo said:


> One thing I noticed when I was in the USA was how popular peanut butter is. Walking through the supermarket was an eye opening experience into the nation's diet.
> 
> There seemed to be a peanut butter version of everything: peanut butter flavoured chips, peanut butter flavoured chocolates, peanut butter flavoured drinks, peanut butter flavoured chewing gum, peanut butter flavoured condoms...
> 
> ...


What supermarket were you walking through? :lol I have noticed a trend in the past few years where every kind of candy bar has a peanut butter version. Particularly with Mars. Peanut butter M&Ms. Peanut butter Snickers. Peanut butter Twix...


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Nutella! Yum. :heart


You got your Nutella in my peanut butter!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> What supermarket were you walking through? :lol I have noticed a trend in the past few years where every kind of candy bar has a peanut butter version. Particularly with Mars. Peanut butter M&Ms. Peanut butter Snickers. Peanut butter Twix...


I think it was a 'Rite Aid' or something.

I may have been exaggerating slightly :b I just remember being surprised at how there seemed to be either a peanut butter or cinnamon version of everything, especially chocolates, as you mentioned. Also everything comes in massive sizes...

Honestly, some of the most fun I had was just wandering around the isles of the supermarket looking at how different things were to here.

"Look at the size of the Powerade bottles!!!"

"Pretzel flavoured m&m's! What the ****?"


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Peanut BUtter, less sugar and tastes as good.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> I was going to let you rule britannia, well no more.


Then so shall it be. I hope that, when you are freezing in the damp cellars of the Tower surrounded by rats and chains, you shall remember this day, and realise the mistake you have made by denying Daniel C his disgust of Nutella!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

housebunny said:


> You got your Nutella in my peanut butter!


You got your peanut butter in my Nutella!



TicklemeRingo said:


> I think it was a 'Rite Aid' or something.
> 
> I may have been exaggerating slightly :b I just remember being surprised at how there seemed to be either a peanut butter or cinnamon version of everything, especially chocolates, as you mentioned. Also everything comes in massive sizes...
> 
> ...


HEY!!! Don't you talk sh1t about pretzel M&Ms. :mum


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Both, on top of vanilla ice cream makes for a wonderful dessert.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I like chocolate peanut butter, particularly a teaspoon lazily mixed into a generous helping of Greek yoghurt. If I can eat it with some form of spiced meat, even better.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> One thing I noticed when I was in the USA was how popular peanut butter is. Walking through the supermarket was an eye opening experience into the nation's diet.
> 
> There seemed to be a peanut butter version of everything: peanut butter flavoured chips, peanut butter flavoured chocolates, peanut butter flavoured drinks, peanut butter flavoured chewing gum, peanut butter flavoured condoms...
> 
> ...


The u.s loves it's food, no joking. Though the peanut butter drinks and condoms were new to me. I rather like peanut butter, but calling nutella inferior to it is a crime.



NeuromorPhish said:


> Pooh bear sad </3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*feeds poo bear honey* he is sad no longer .
Honey is great too.



Daniel C said:


> Then so shall it be. I hope that, when you are freezing in the damp cellars of the Tower surrounded by rats and chains, you shall remember this day, and realise the mistake you have made by denying Daniel C his disgust of Nutella!


All I want is a admittance that nutella is an equal to dutch peanut butter. 
Millions do not have to die because of a petty thing like this.


----------



## ImmortalArtistry (Feb 26, 2013)

Always peanut butter. For a stretch it was Nutella. But peanut butter reigns supreme. Ever since childhood grabbing a spoon full of it, very delectable

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

I like Nutella more but I combine both in a sandwich.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Mmmm, peanut butter~


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> Mmmm, peanut butter~


I forgive you for that comment because you've never eaten nutella . Now try nutella and post here again.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nutella, obviously.
Peanut butter is great too.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The texture of both are enough to make me gag, but I'd choose nutella -- on top of the discomfort I experience as it stubbornly clings to the roof of my mouth, peanut butter tastes disgusting. I don't really like chocolate, with the exception of sea salt dark chocolate, but nutella seems to be the winner by default.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------

